# Dhacks UltraBurn



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Anybody did it?

Dose? Duration?

What happened?

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Anybody did it?
> 
> Dose? Duration?
> 
> ...


 I've used this, 2 tabs in a morning before fasted cardio and also 1-2 tabs pre workout.

Some say it's pretty strong but I seem to have a strong tolerance to stims.

The ingrediants are

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine (DMAA). 
10MG Yohimbine hcl 
10mg Synephrine HCL 
200mg caffeine 
10mg sibutramine!

For the Yohimbine to work properly you need to be fasted, and Ideally fasted for another 2-3 hours after, work up to a max dose of 0.2mg per kilogram (~0.1mg/lb) of bodyweight. Start at half of your max dose and adjust as necessary.

https://bodymaxing.com/2017/06/21/yohimbine-fat-loss-protocol/

Caffeine also helps toward fat loss (although I'm not sure caffeine does anything for me anymore).

Sibutramine is a good appetite suppressant usually dosed at 15mg per tab in a stand alone UG lab product (so 2 x tabs covers this).

Synephrine HCL is a molecule that is similar to ephedrine in mechanism, but less potent. Commonly referred to as 'bitter orange', synephrine appears to be a less potent fat-burner relative to ephedrine.

1,3-DMAA (1,3-Dimethylamylamine) is a neural stimulant with a structure similar to ephedrine and adrenaline that has been used as a pre-workout stimulant.

As with any stimulant the more you use it, the less the effects over time, I personally would cycle the 'Ultra burn' for best effects, 2 days on 2 days off ect.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Got it. Thanks.

Beach hol in 10 days.

I've cut cals by 500 and increased cardio by 250 = adding another half hour to my usual 30 mins morning incline treadmill.

With this UltraBurn I hope to further reduce the stubborn bit below the belly button.

I saw the pics, food and PEDs on your log.

I'm about halfway through your 3 year transformation I reckon but I keep having to stop cos my elbows give in before my muscles do. So I have no choice - I must focus on cutting til i heal. Could take months.


----------



## Matski100 (May 15, 2017)

I thought dhack were no more.

loved the ultraburns !!!!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Old stock that I found in a drawer. I got so much stuff. I always buy way in advance for a situation that may never happen.

Eg I got 50ml EQ, a pot of mtren, 2 pots Dbol/Anadrol combo and all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Brutal stuff. I had one tab and didnt continue, Proper shakey. edgy, cold sweats and lasted ages! I have no doubt it would work but Id sooner run DNP!

Good product but don't take it lightly


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Sibutramine is a good appetite suppressant usually dosed at 15mg per tab in a stand alone UG lab product (so 2 x tabs covers this).


 So your 2x2 brings you up to 40mg of Sibutramine, do you find it has a cumulative affect? (not sure you'd really notice it under the layers of stims tbh!)


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jakes said:


> So your 2x2 brings you up to 40mg of Sibutramine, do you find it has a cumulative affect? (not sure you'd really notice it under the layers of stims tbh!)


 I don't really bud, no.

Just use it for a bit of a kick pre workout.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

How did it go?

i started my Uburns on half a tab a day and that was fire, lasted a few days then upped to .75 then a full tab after a week and a half or so. 1.5 tabs a day was my max and i think i ran 20 days on then a fortnight off. Great stuff


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Used it before.

be prepared for your dick to shrivel up like a weekend on class A's lol


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Floyd67 said:


> Used it before.
> 
> be prepared for your dick to shrivel up like a weekend on class A's lol


 My balls had like a drawstring effect after 10days'ish' Hurt like FECK!!


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Loved the buzz these gave me but as above, did weird an worrying things to my dick. Not just regular stim dick (i've done my fair share of reccys in my youth) but it gave me weird 'loads', tight balls and all round issues downstairs, stopped using them right away and all issues went away.

I'll stick to classic ECA if i ever both using stim based fat burners again.

I'd be interested if anyone knew the reasons as to why these can case those types of issues?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

The stims constrict the blood vessels.


----------



## CHRIS GW (Dec 19, 2017)

It's the Yohimbine. Makes my balls feel proper weird too, like painfully swollen and tight. Weird.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

My conclusion, a year later:

Stims aren't for me. Don't like the shaky hands (people even commented) or the inability to either focus or relax.

I won't even bother with ECA.


----------

